
Elementary Knightship (in Conway's Game of Life) - OscarCunningham
http://conwaylife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3303
======
dvgrn
People have been looking for one of these for decades. Guess Moore's Law (and
SAT solvers) have finally caught up to this problem!

------
brudgers
Explanation of Knightships,
[http://conwaylife.com/w/index.php?title=Types_of_spaceships#...](http://conwaylife.com/w/index.php?title=Types_of_spaceships#Knightship)

